# NJ cat fishing



## BassAddict (Sep 15, 2007)

hey guys we couldnt find a local fishable bass hole so we decided to hitup our ole catfish spot for about an hour. Me and my dad got skunked but my bro hooked into this nice cat


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 16, 2007)

You guys need to smile when you are holding those fish!

Good job


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 16, 2007)

esquired said:


> You guys need to smile when you are holding those fish!
> 
> Good job



Im just glad they didnt crack my camera lens


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 16, 2007)

esquired said:


> You guys need to smile when you are holding those fish!
> 
> Good job



Im just glad they didnt crack my camera lens


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 16, 2007)

BassAddict1976 said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > You guys need to smile when you are holding those fish!
> ...




:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------

